# Apps invisible



## milllou (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai téléchargé une apps mais lors de la synchronisation c'est comme si elle étaait vide.

j'ai l'icône sur mon iPad2 mais il ne se passe rien quand je veux l'activer et elle n'apparaît pas dans les réglages... elle est où ?!!

Merci,


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2011)

milllou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai téléchargé une apps mais lors de la synchronisation c'est comme si elle étaait vide.
> 
> j'ai l'icône sur mon iPad2 mais il ne se passe rien quand je veux l'activer et elle n'apparaît pas dans les réglages... elle est où ?!!
> ...



Va dans itunes quand l'ipad est connecté, clique sur ton ipad et vérifie dans la fenêtre des Apps si tu as coché "synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles apps"
Si c'est décoché, coche le puis resynchronise ton ipad.


----------



## milllou (15 Mai 2011)

oui c'est coché car l'icône de l'apps apparaît sur l'iPad mais c'est comme si il y avait uniquement un nom de dossier et rien dedans !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2011)

milllou a dit:


> oui c'est coché car l'icône de l'apps apparaît sur l'iPad mais c'est comme si il y avait uniquement un nom de dossier et rien dedans !



Dans ce cas, si c'est une app gratuite tu la supprimes et la re-télécharge.
Si c'est une app payante, quand tu auras le reçu d'itunes tu auras un lien qui te permettra de signaler ce problème.


----------



## milllou (15 Mai 2011)

j'ai fait et le résultat est le même.
c'est une apps gratuite, c'est Winamax le site de poker.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2011)

milllou a dit:


> j'ai fait et le résultat est le même.
> c'est une apps gratuite, c'est Winamax le site de poker.



Bien que l'App soit gratuite tu devrais avoir un mail de itunes en retour d'achat.
Et donc te reporter à la procédure que je te donnais plus haut.


----------

